# Pangea Rocky IV background



## justcalvus (Aug 29, 2005)

I have tried to order a Pangea Rocky IV background from one source in Denmark and another in England both sources showed little or no interest in shipping to the US. Has any one purchased a Pangea Rocky IV background in the US or had one shipped from an overseas supplier since January 2010. Any information would be help full


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not in the last year or two. I have one Rocky I and two Flat Rock backgrounds.


----------



## justcalvus (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks I will keep looking around


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

why not order from a US website? Google brings up quite a few!


----------



## justcalvus (Aug 29, 2005)

I have reached out to all of them no response.
Thanks


----------



## netrippa (Jun 14, 2010)

try contacting jan at pangea ,google pangea backgrounds and get on their web site ,they send to australia so i dont think the US would be a problem,if im not mistaken there is a distributor in canada ,also hold back from purchasing the rockyIV ,they have a new look background coming out in 4 mnths the rockyV which is 80 cm high instead of 60 cm high


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

justcalvus said:


> I have tried to order a Pangea Rocky IV background from one source in Denmark and another in England both sources showed little or no interest in shipping to the US. Has any one purchased a Pangea Rocky IV background in the US or had one shipped from an overseas supplier since January 2010. Any information would be help full


Who in Denmark have u been talking too, send me a PM and im shure I can help you work something out. :thumb:


----------



## justcalvus (Aug 29, 2005)

jan and I exchanged a few e-mails but it never materialized. There is a distributor in the US for Aqauaterra products I am thinking of going that route now. Thanks for the reply metrippa,


----------

